# Nvidia Drivers Will not install.



## FlclAdam12 (Jan 31, 2009)

I have reinstalled vista x64 three times now and this i get this error every time i install my drivers "The service nvsvc was not successfully started" i have ran driver cleaners but that dosen't help. I tried xp x64 but after a few minutes in that my screen goes black. The card worked in another computer, so is this just a x64 problem or what?

Thanks.


----------



## Black Panther (Jan 31, 2009)

Probably you're using the wrong driver. Vista x64 is a bit finicky about drivers.
Which one are you trying to install?

Have you been using this site?


----------



## JrRacinFan (Jan 31, 2009)

Which driver revision? WHQL'd or beta?

EDIT:
@BP

Nice timing with your ninja post skillz


----------



## FlclAdam12 (Jan 31, 2009)

181.22, it is the right driver, not beta.


----------



## JrRacinFan (Jan 31, 2009)

FlclAdam12 said:


> 181.22, it is the right driver, not beta.



But is it WHQL'd? Meaning would it be a signed driver?

EDIT:

http://www.techpowerup.com/downloads/1317/NVIDIA_ForceWare_181.22_Vista_64-bit.html

Those ones?


----------



## Black Panther (Jan 31, 2009)

FlclAdam12 said:


> 181.22, it is the right driver, not beta.



 hmm yup should be the right one. Umm double-check you're really choosing the Vista x64 version and the correct language?

@JR -
The 181.22 is the one on nvidia's site, it is whql, it says so.
Unless he's downloading another version from somewhere else...


----------



## FlclAdam12 (Jan 31, 2009)

yes it is whql.

Right language,X64, it installs but it gives me that "The service nvsvc was not successfully started" error


----------



## Black Panther (Jan 31, 2009)

That's strange. I remember I used to get that error when I had been trying different drivers for my laptop, but that's because I used modded .inf's (due to them being laptop cards) and having the whql problem. It shouldn't occur if you're downloading the proper nvidia driver for a normal desktop card...

*Edit:* The 181.22 was released 22nd January, that's very recent.
Is your Vista up to date with SP1 and all latest updates, or are you trying to install the driver and planned to update later? That could be one reason why you can't install the driver...


----------



## FlclAdam12 (Jan 31, 2009)

It's all up to date, i even got the sp2 beta to see if that would help but still got the error.


----------



## erocker (Jan 31, 2009)

Are your motherboard chipset drivers installed?


----------



## FlclAdam12 (Jan 31, 2009)

erocker said:


> Are your motherboard chipset drivers installed?



yes


----------



## FilipM (Jan 31, 2009)

Right, had same problem, what you need to do is extract the .exe to a folder and take out the PhysX installer. Then install them seperately, first drivers, then PhysX. Also, do not install them in Safe Mode, do them in windows.


----------



## FlclAdam12 (Feb 1, 2009)

File_1993 said:


> Right, had same problem, what you need to do is extract the .exe to a folder and take out the PhysX installer. Then install them seperately, first drivers, then PhysX. Also, do not install them in Safe Mode, do them in windows.



Thank you! i'll try that.


----------



## FlclAdam12 (Feb 1, 2009)

IT WORKED!! Thank you so much!! Why is it that the driver dosen't install properly for some people when the physx is in there?


----------



## FilipM (Feb 1, 2009)

Don't know why, I've had this since the first introduction of PhysX.


----------

